# Could someone look up ownership for me?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So there's a piece of land that I want to hunt, I have the parcel# for, but the county recorders office is closed today so I was wondering if anybody has the ability/know how to look up the ownership? PM me if you would be able to. -Thanks a bunch!


----------

